# OpenNebula vs OpenStack ?

## TigerJr

Насколько мы использовали данные системы? Хотелось бы узнать ваше мнение.

У опенстака сразу озаглавлю проблему: Очень большой код! Сложности выяснения проблем и их решения запредельные. От версии к версии лучше не становится, обновления лучше не деллать!

----------

## TigerJr

Ещё подолью масла в огонь,

CloudStack  - может ещё кто-то что то слышал?

----------

